# Grinder?



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2019)

Have 2 smokers, 1 electric the other propane, 2 - 5 lb stuffers, and a slicer.

Looking into grinders.

Recommendations as far as brands?

I will be grinding pork and deer for sausage and snack sticks approx. 1 x per month, 10 - 15 pounds each time. Thanks


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 3, 2019)

Don't know about anything industrial but I have had great success grinding small batches of meat with my Kitchen Aid grinder attachment. 

George


----------



## dward51 (Jan 3, 2019)

Depends on the budget.   On the lower end there are some decent grinders, noisy and not as good a fitment as the higher end units.  On the higher end you can get into the Weston, LEM, Cabela's and other more robust metal body (usually stainless) and metal gear units in larger bore size (say #12 and up).

If you can find one of the old style Kitchener #12 units like Northern Tool used to sale, they are good, and fairly durable (but noisy).  They used to sale for $79 when on special with a $20 off coupon added.  Plenty of us started with that model (I did).  Last summer I picked up a LEM #12 Big Bite and love it.

You already have the stuffer, so you are ahead of the learning curve.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2019)

That's what I've been using, need to upgrade.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd part with $200.00


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2019)

Bill , I have the Cabela's Pro series DC grinder #12 . Been using it for several years now . They say it's quite , but I say it's not . As far as working , I like it alot . I use it alot . The push sticks sucks , but cut the meat into the right size strips and semi freeze , it feeds itself . Just drop the strips in . 
Anyway , if you look at that one and have questions let me know .


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 3, 2019)

I have owned the fairly inexpensive STX 3000 #12 for several years now and it's been a great grinder for me. I don't use it that much, just grinding my own meats. It has has held up well, has not given me any problems and does a good job, as long as I don't try and overload the auger. I haven't tried the stuffer option yet but plan on making some sausage this spring. I'm not sure if it will have enough force to really stuff some tubes but I will find out.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 3, 2019)

You can get this one from LEM but its above your budget 
Or this one that is below your budget. I believe this one would work fine.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 3, 2019)

I currently have the LEM #8 Big Bite and like it a lot but out of your budget.  Their Mighty Bite grinder might work for you as should the Kitchener.
https://www.lemproducts.com/product/mighty-bite-8-grinder/butcher-meat-grinders

https://greatcircleus.com/collectio...el-electric-meat-grinders?variant=61772438539


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Now, just have to make up my mind.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 4, 2019)

Whatever brand you go with make sure:


It has all metal parts/gears where it counts
DOESN'T run hot or heat up!!!!!  Mine is fantastic about this, no need to freeze my grinder parts to avoid it heating up the meat
Does your volume of meat easily and quickly enough
500Watt or more, or greater than .5HP would be my suggestion for your volume and the size of the grinder

They don't make my model of grinder anymore and I cannot attest to the other models from the same brand but I have been very happy with my 450Watt (just over .6 Horse Power) Waring Pro grinder.  It was well priced at the time and doesn't heat up to bother the meat at all, not even when I grind 120 pounds of meat or more in a single sitting.  The size is nice and compact enough for me to box up and move around without issue.  Its smaller/lighter than my freaking heavy duty vacuum sealer!

In reality I would probably want a 1 horse power unit but the size, cost, and the fact that I'm usually a 1 man show that couldn't go fast enough to keep up with a 1hp grinder means I stick with this nice little grinder until it dies on me and forces me to get a new one :)

I hope this info helps!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2019)

500 watt is right around 1/2 HP . That combined with the size 12 can be hard for me to keep up with . 
Also , and I'm not schooled enough to inform about it , but there is something to the DC motor class .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 6, 2019)

Finally ordered the grinder. Went with:

Kitchener Heavy Duty Electric Meat Grinder 2/3 HP (500W), 3-speed with Stainless Steel Cutting Blade, 2 Stainless Steel Grinding Plates and Stainless Steel Stuffing Plate


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 9, 2019)

Grinder arrived. 

Looks pretty solid, use will tell the real story.....

Initially I thought parts were missing until I realized they were stored in the plunger/pusher.

Documentation says it will grind 5lbs per minute, we'll see.

First use will be for Hot Italian or bratwurst....

Won't get to it for a week or two though.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 9, 2019)

Congratulations!! You have more patience than I would have with a new toy(tool).  I would grind up a couple of steaks and a small chuck roast for burgers. Less work than making sausages and breaks in the machine.  Enjoy!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 11, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Congratulations!! You have more patience than I would have with a new toy(tool).  I would grind up a couple of steaks and a small chuck roast for burgers. Less work than making sausages and breaks in the machine.  Enjoy!


Not patience, obligations!
Need a better assortment of plates than the 2 it came with.
Ant recommendations on #12 plates?


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2019)

My grinder is a number 8.  I bought a 1/4 inch plate to go with the two plates it came with - 3/8" and 3/16".  I also bought two additional knives.  I have a plate and knife dedicated to each other.  I might get a 1/2 inch plate and a 1/8 inch plate with knives in the future but so far no need for either. No swapping and I hope even wear. My only suggestion is to buy what you will use, be it frequently or infrequently.


----------



## S-met (Aug 8, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Finally ordered the grinder. Went with:
> 
> Kitchener Heavy Duty Electric Meat Grinder 2/3 HP (500W), 3-speed with Stainless Steel Cutting Blade, 2 Stainless Steel Grinding Plates and Stainless Steel Stuffing Plate


Just ordered this one (at your recommendation) on an impulse buy flash sale on amazon for $110 after taxes.

Wasn't truly an impulse buy as much as on sale when I checked, $70 discount seemed worth it. 7 min later and would have been reg price.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 10, 2019)

Do post reviews and pics once you've taker her out for a spin!


----------



## S-met (Aug 27, 2019)

Pics aren't exactly exciting, but was it easy. 5lb leg of lamb took longer to trim, silce silver skin and freeze than it did to clean or grind.

Chopped up some goat, think I'm going to mix it with 20% pork belly and grind for a stuffing a zucchini or maybe burgers.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 27, 2019)

Nothing wrong with that grind!  And prep always seems to take longer than the grind.


----------

